# [2006] Anyone bought Tahiti Village, LV, NV?



## kckaren

Has anyone bought the new Tahiti Village timeshare in Las Vegas? 
We are just back from a TS presentation. Is it good to buy a place before it is complete? Is Consolidated Resorts a good company to buy with?

Thanks for any insight into this company!

(First they offered a 2 br for $41,000, then when we were ready to leave the price miraculously dropped to $35,000… It’s like buying a used car! I am wondering what other people ended up paying! )

Karen


----------



## ricoba

Here's a two bedroom for sale on ebay with a current bid of $1,026.

http://tinyurl.com/qubn6

I guess the price drop wasn't a miracle after all!


----------



## cluemeister

I think that ebay auction is for Tahiti, not Tahiti Village.  

Either way, you're going to hear a lot of people tell you that if you bought a ts for $30,000 in Vegas, you should rescind immediately.  If you didn't buy, keep looking, as resales start coming up soon enough.  Grandview at Las Vegas is a good example.  It's a new development, but resales are starting to appear on redweek.com.


----------



## CaliDave

It looks like a fabulous resort.
However its a couple miles off the "true" strip

It will be a large timeshare and probably a fairly easy resort to trade into. 
As a reference .. you can buy at HGVC (Hilton) Flamingo. Its in the heart of the strip. Its been sold out for years. A great property with use of the Flamingo hotel facilities. For less than $40K you could buy 3 weeks during prime season in a 2bd. 
I seriously doubt the Tahiti Village will ever be as popular as Marriott Grand or any of the Hilton HGVC's. 
I will stay at Tahiti Village when i take my kids to Vegas.. which is about once for every  10 times I might go.


----------



## LynnW

Resales for the Grandview showing up on redweek?   When we went to the presentation they said you would never have to worry about selling because they would but your unit back! They couldn't possibly be lying could they?  

Lynn


----------



## dougp26364

I've already seen resales for Tahitian Village and they've been MUCH less than $45,000. 

Watch out for those price drops. Often they're not what they were originally trying to sell you. It could be an every other year usage or a week at one of their two other resorts.

IMO, they're out of their ever loving mind trying to sell those units at that price. They've gone up considerably since we took the tour in March of last year. Back then it was around 35 to 38 thousand dollars. By contrast the new Marriott, which is one half a block of the real strip, was selling three bedroom lock out units for about $5,000 less. 

We've done the Soliel tour twice. It's one of the worst for lies but, keep in mind they all lie to some extent. I would never consider purchasing with Consolidated as there are much better systems that have far greater numbers of locations for internal exchanges.


----------



## Cathyb

IMHO Consoldiated group does not care about maintenance.  Club Soleil is an example. We stayed there a week and our dining table was warped and the bathtub had yuk in it. Living/dining room was cramped for 4 people.


----------



## MoeDan2727

*consolidated group*

My boss has two Consoliated timeshares in Hawaii.

He wanted to exchange them internally for Vegas.

for some reason the "group" does not have an internal exchange program so he had to go throug II and is going to Club de soleil on May for a fee.

Question:  Why have a group at all if there is no internal exchanges?

Dan


----------



## rickandcindy23

*Consolidated sells and manages their resorts.*

I do not see why anyone would think exchanges should be part of the deal?  I would not expect that of a developer or management company.  Pahio also does not have internal exchanges and are a large company, but where are you going to exchange?  I think I will trade my Bali Hai on Kauai with a Pahio @ Shearwater.      Although my experiences are not as owners of Marriott or Hilton, though I stay in those resorts all the time because they do exchange with RCI and II.   

I own at a Consolidated resort on Maui and I agree that they do let resorts get a little run down before they refurbish them.  I am not impressed with anything that they do, personally, but our MF's are decent for Maui and we rent it out for $300 more than our MF's without any problems at all, so we are not going to sell the week anytime soon.  A few of their other Hawaii resorts have very high MF's and I cannot understand why because the resorts are just not high quality.  Sands of Kahana is not as nice as it could be, that is for sure.  Hono Koa's refurbishment is very impressive, though, but their MF's are over $900.     

I think some of their resorts in Vegas are going to get pretty run down before they take action, as Club de Soleil already apparently has.  For now, though, our Gardens at West Maui resort is shiny new with all new furniture, drapes and carpet.  The grounds are truly beautiful, which just demonstrates how great the landscapers are for the measly amount of money Consolidated pays them.  

I would buy HGVC or Fairfield points to get into Vegas internally.  I think the resort quality would remain consistent forever.


----------



## dougp26364

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I do not see why anyone would think exchanges should be part of the deal?



Because that is how they're sold. I've been through two consolidated presentations and they certainly allude to internal exchanges. It's been long enough that I can't say they state it as fact but I definately had the impression they did internal exchanges.

Marriott charges a $79 fee for internal exchanges. I believe Hilton charges $49 (I haven't done an internal exchange with Hilton yet). This is considerably less expensive than either I.I. or RCI.

As for Vegas resorts becoming rundown before they are refurbished, I doubt it would be any more or any less than other locations around the world.


----------



## rickandcindy23

*I have attended two Consolidated tours as well, one at Sands, the other at Tahitian.*

I never heard a single salesperson say that you could trade internally.  I only heard them say that all of their resorts have great exchange power through II.   When we bought our Gardens resale, I never had such an impression.  I wonder what others' experiences with Consolidated salespeople have been?

Our son told us that they tried to talk him into trading his Gardens at West Maui week permanently for a Tahitian Village.  They were going to give him a great price for it, but I told him not to do it because he can rent his week out for extra cash over his MF's and put that money into his vacation account.  The value for Maui is better than most places, so why make payments on a Vegas week?  He agreed.  I was able to get him into Vegas every time he wanted to go, including the Hilton and the Fairfield, with our Colorado weeks.  So he saved big money over buying Tahitian.  

www.consolidatedresorts.com  The only places Consolidated has resorts are Vegas and Hawaii.     You just don't have many choices for internal trading, so if a salesperson is saying that Consolidated has such a program, the first question I would ask is what in the world for?  Variety is the spice of life, which is why II and RCI do a booming business.


----------



## dougp26364

kckaren said:
			
		

> (First they offered a 2 br for $41,000, then when we were ready to leave the price miraculously dropped to $35,000… It’s like buying a used car! I am wondering what other people ended up paying! )
> 
> Karen



BTW, we just attended an owner update at Marriott. The sales price for the 3 bedroom lock out units was $34,900. These units have a full one bedroom lock-out and a full 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Signed Up For The Tahiti Village Arm-Twisting High-Pressure Sales Tour Next Month.*

We were already planning to go to Las Vegas anyhow using timeshare tour freebies we got last fall as an inducement to hear the sales pitch at a BlueGreen timeshare down in Gordonsville VA.  To get us to go do that, BlueGreen offered us airfare & 2-night accommodations in Las Vegas.  We said OK, took the tour, heard the pitch, said no thanks, & took home the airline & accommodations voucher.  (The voucher for flights & accommodations is through Spirit Incentives of Ft. Lauderdale FL.  We got the same thing a couple of years back for sitting through a travel & vacation club sales pitch -- said no, etc. -- so I knew that's what it would be when the BlueGreen folks offered it.  Going from the voucher to actual tickets & reservations -- both times -- was hassle enough that I'm not sure we'll go for it again next time it's offered.  But that's another story.) 

Anyhow, the Tahiti Village timeshare folks out in Las Vegas started heavily advertising their promotional tour -- 3 nights in Las Vegas for taking their 90-minute sales presentation -- via commercials on radio & cable TV & direct mail & cold calls that somehow got around the "do not call" restrictions (either that or they just ignored "do not call"). 

Shrewd dudes that we are (semi-shrewd, anyway), we decided to see about combining our Spirit Incentives free trip with a Tahiti Village free promotional stay.  That is to say, we were traveling all that distance anyhow, so why not stay free for 5 nights instead of only 2 nights?  Plus, we figured on taking some Las Vegas timeshare tours anyhow, not just to check out the resorts & the deals but also to collect more freebies (show tickets, buffet tickets, etc.). 

It took lots of wangling, including paying Spirit Incentives extra for a delayed return flight, but The Chief Of Staff managed to get the trip set up.  We'll be out there the middle of next month. 

I can't imagine that we would actually want to buy at the Tahiti Village timeshare -- plus, if we did we for sure would buy "used" (resale) rather than "new" (full-freight developer price).  But in exchange for the freebies, we've agreed to hold still & let the Tahiti Village timeshare sales weasels have a go at us.  We didn't promise to buy -- only to attend the presentation & pay attention.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County) Virginia, USA.​


----------



## spatenfloot

That company's resorts are an easy exchange through RCI.  I see availablility almost every time I look.  Not worth the price (even resale) if I can exchange into it so easily.


----------



## bogey21

$45,000, even $35,000 for a common Week in Las Vegas is insane.  I've traded into Vegas at the Fairfield, the HGVC at the Hilton and the Grandview using Weeks that cost me less than $1,000.  Granted, I don't have near the flexibility as you probably will with your Tahiti Week, but $35,000 vs. $1,000!!

I also suspect you can buy the same Week resale for less than $5,000!! 

GEORGE


----------



## rickandcindy23

*I thought Tahiti Village traded through II*

Consolidated generally trades through II, although Hono Koa trades both.  I am surprised that RCI would have inventory.


----------



## EsteveUSC

*2 BD no lock out*

I bought a 2 Bd Royal Tahitian at Tahiti Village back in 2003-2004 and paid $24,000 cash.  I have enjoyed staying here and like the fact that it is close to the strip, freeway, airport, yet far enough away from the congestion of Las Vegas.

[advertising deleted]


----------



## DaveNV

EsteveUSC said:


> I bought a 2 Bd Royal Tahitian at Tahiti Village back in 2003-2004 and paid $24,000 cash.  I have enjoyed staying here and like the fact that it is close to the strip, freeway, airport, yet far enough away from the congestion of Las Vegas.
> [advertising deleted]




Welcome to TUG.  Not sure how much research you've done on the current value of your Tahiti Village timeshare, but I'm inclined to think it's worth far less than you think.  This link to recent completed auctions on Ebay may provide some valuable information.  It appears the most any of them has sold for was under $300.  A far cry from what you spent when you purchased, sorry to say.  Good luck with things.

Dave

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...C0&_nkw=tahiti+village&_sacat=15897&_from=R40


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Tahiti Village Timeshare Tour.*




AwayWeGo said:


> It took lots of wangling, including paying Spirit Incentives extra for a delayed return flight, but The Chief Of Staff managed to get the trip set up.  We'll be out there the middle of next month.


That was 2006.  

We took the trip.  

Click here for all the details. 

Seems like only yesterday. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SunSand

Unless its a New Years Eve week, you can rent a beautiful 2 bedroom at Tahiti Village or comparable condo for $1,000 - $1,200 a week or even less.  Save the huge $35-40G investment and rent when you want.


----------



## DeniseM

Timeshare rentals in Las Vegas start at $244 per WEEK on RCI - I would not buy a timeshare in Las Vegas, where supply far exceeds demand.


----------

